# Default HELP NEEDED PLEASE! Toy poodle training issues!!!



## Sarahlouiself (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this forum and although have spent hours reading though other people's experiences I felt that it would be so helpful to list mine and see what other people's opinions were... 

I bought a 12 week old Toy Poodle male puppy last Saturday, I have had him for just over a week now (13 weeks old currently) and I am concerned about his behaviour regarding toilet training. I have a 9 month old Maltese already and I know that all puppies are different regarding their training but I feel as if my Toy Poodle just is not understanding any of it...

Every night since he has been in our home we have crate trained him and he has barked constantly throughout the night, we ignored it for the first 3 nights but with anxiety regarding our neighbours we then tried the simple 'No naughty boy' after 2 hours of constant barking which again did not have any effect so went back to trying to ignore it for the rest of the week. We have covered the crate up which worked with our maltese and also one night kept the tv on in the room to make him feel more comfortable but this still did not work, he just barked louder. 

We take him out to the toilet before he goes to sleep but without fail he urinates in his bed so I have had to keep washing an alternating his beds and using the puppy urine eliminator spray on the crate and his bedding. Our routine will be that he sleeps from 10pm till 1am (we take him out to the toilet at 1am) then he is in his crate from 1am till 6am (at 6am he has urinated in his bed) We are stopping water at 8pm so I don't even know how he is even able to urinate!!

Today I took him out in the morning, he went for a wee, then I went upstairs to brush my teeth and he followed me up and I caught him urinated on our rug in the hallway. I tried stop him in the act and immediately took him outside but he just does not seem to be phased not understand that he should not be urinating inside. With my maltese of course she had accidents like every puppy does but it was always our fault if she did and she looked so sorry for herself after she had done it and was always really pleased with herself when she went outside. However with our Toy Poodle he does not seem to be at all interested... I know that every puppy is different but I am worried I am doing something wrong here and I am going to end up with a dog who urinates all over my house!!

I went out today for 2 hours today and put him in his crate, I took him out to the toilet right before I left and when I came back he had urinated all over his bed again.... Another one in the wash and have changed it for the second time today!!

What do I do?! 

I am from the UK and he is a Kennel Club registered dog, but I did have slight concerns when we picked him up, he was in a pen in the kitchen which was lined with newspaper and covered with urine and faeces and him and his mum were sitting in it and he absolutely stunk of a smell I cannot even describe! When we got him home I bathed him and I have also bathed him today a week later as the smell just doesn't seem to be going!! It was that strong in his coat! Now I am worried that his first few weeks were in a household which really was the least hygienic I have ever been in, infact it was appauling and has he picked up some bad habits such a sleeping in his own urine. He doesn't appear to be a clean dog (my maltese is constantly licking her paws, cleaning herself after going to the toilet) but he just has urine all wet down his leg and leaves it like that. 
He also refusing to go to the toilet on the grass, opting for the pavement which I find to be quite strange as he is then stepping in his urine? I keep putting him on the grass enthusiastically saying 'go to wee wee's' and then he hops off and goes on the pavement or just looks up at me refusing to go. 

He has not pooed once in the house but has urinated several times a day no matter how much I take him out. I praise him when he goes to the toilet and I am watching him like a hawk in the house, stopping him in the act and immediately taking him outside. So the majority of his accidents are in his crate, 95% in his crate to be honest. 

What do I do and where am I going wrong??

Any advice would be desperately appreciated!!

Thanks in advance,

Sarah


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Growing up in a dirty environment makes it very difficult. Try to take him out more often, keep him as clean as you possibly can. I know it's difficult and sleep is a precious thing, but since he was allowed to grow up in filth, he doesn't know better. Poor little guy. 

It's going to take a LOT of time, patience and laundry to get this sorted out. The pavement thing is possibly from him being used to a hard surface (the floor) growing up. He may never have experienced grass before you found him. 

I don't know if it would help, but maybe try an X-pen with a little crate/bed and a potty area for him until he starts to make the connection? Then, you can carry the potty pads or newspaper outside and have him use that, slowly fading away the pad or paper. 

In the meantime, try not to get angry or upset, it's really not his fault and he won't understand why you are angry with him. When he does go outside, throw a potty party - treats, applause, whatever it takes. 

Hang in there.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

He has learned as a tiny puppy that hard surface and newspaper is the proper place to pee and poop. To teach him that grass is acceptable to pee on you have to start with what he knows. Next time you go out take a sheet of newspaper with you, when you get to the grassy area where you want him to pee put down the news paper, walk him to the paper and let him pee. Once he is really good about peeing on the paper laid on the grass start making the paper smaller and smaller until he is actually peeing on the grass. 

He will be a harder to house train as he has learned that hard Plus paper or hard Plus whatever is the proper place to pee and poop so you will have to be very vigilant about making sure he ONLY gets a chance to go where you want him to ie outside or on pee pads. Good Luck and don't let this keep you from enjoying him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He'll learn, don't worry. You need to make sure he pees outside as many times a day as possible, so that it becomes unnatural to do it inside.

The first days /it is frustrating because it might take hours before he does it, but you need to take as long as it takes. Once he's done it in a spot, it becomes easier because there is a smell that he'll recognize. Can you take him somewhere there are lots of dog markings ?

Usually taking a walk will work better than standing still or walking around on your lawn. Use a pee command, always the same, so he learns to know what you want. Don't mix playing and peeing. Just take him out to pee and as soon as he does it, take him back inside after praising him profusely.

As I said before, I got my adult dog who was marking and pooping inside a month ago and it took 10 days. He had been doing it inside for 16 months. So it's very doable. Bring the stubborn out of you and dont give up !


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Are you giving him yummy treats paired with lots of praise for going outside? You may also need to take him out more frequently. As far as crating, I kept mine in my bedroom (I have multiple)... At first on a chair next to the bed so that I could stick ,y fingers through the wire under the cover. When my dog whined, I immediately took her out, praised and treated. Then, straight back to kennel. I loved the book, everything you need to know about housebreaking your puppy and adult dog. You probably need to start fresh...also have him checked by the vet for any urinary issues!


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

*Good answers!*

Great advise you all have given. :cheers2:
What about a toy or something to chew on while he's in the crate at bedtime? I know chewing may make him want to go potty, but its better than barking all night. Make sure its something hes not going to choke on. My puppy has to have a water bowl in his crate at night or he'll bark alot...once I put the bowl in he stops. I did feed him in his crate to associate the crate with happy times, i did that for maybe a week. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sarahlouiself (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for your great advice. I have been taking him out every hour and still have had accidents. Also added another visit to the bathroom at 3am. Unfortunately he's still having a lot of accidents. It is odd as I noticed today that he doesn't even squat or look like he is urinating when these accidents occur, he's just standing up or even after sitting down there is a wet patch underneath him. Last night he was asleep next to me on the sofa, I had taken him out 30 minutes before and I was doing work on my laptop, I turned around and although he was asleep he had urinated on the sofa?! 
Could this be some sort of infection? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would definitely have a vet check him for a possible urinary tract infection.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is not normal at all ! I agree, a visit to the vet is needed ASAP ! Peeing while sleeping is definitely not supposed to happen.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Go to the Vet. If not a UTI, it may be a birth defect causing the incontinence.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> Growing up in a dirty environment makes it very difficult. Try to take him out more often, keep him as clean as you possibly can. I know it's difficult and sleep is a precious thing, but since he was allowed to grow up in filth, he doesn't know better. Poor little guy.
> 
> It's going to take a LOT of time, patience and laundry to get this sorted out. The pavement thing is possibly from him being used to a hard surface (the floor) growing up. He may never have experienced grass before you found him.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest an X-pen too. It would sure save on soiling the inside of a crate. I always--always--newspaper trained my Poodles, plus taking them outside a lot, and it didn't take long for them to get the hang of things. The thing that I keep thinking about is the OP has only had the dog for a week. It takes time for a little Toy Poodle to understand what he's suppose to do. Patience and consistency is the key in helping a puppy to figure things out.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> This is not normal at all ! I agree, a visit to the vet is needed ASAP ! Peeing while sleeping is definitely not supposed to happen.


I missed reading that! My goodness, yes, I also agree, a vet visit is in order. Just to make sure nothing unusual is going on.


----------

